# TT Mk2 Diesel DPF Warning Light On



## Foxtrot (Sep 29, 2012)

Can anyone offer advice please?

Warning light came on last night for the 1st time, so today I've taken her down the M40, 60 mile round trip, sticking at about 80mph, either in 4th or 5th gear but with no regeneration... Was I right to do this? will the regeneration process 'kick in' if I just use it for long journeys ? or am I potentially causing more damage by driving it? I've read down to page 70 on the website and is lots of discussion on DPF but couldn't find advice on what to do when you have the problem...Thanks for reading - Ade


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

You don't say how old or what mileage you have on your car, but the DPF does need replacing at about the 120,000 mile mark. You also don't mention if you have it remapped or a tuning box fitted. The tuning boxes in particular give problems with DPFs as they only over fuel and even a moderately maladjusted remap can generate black soot to clog your DPF in super-quick time.

When the DPF regenerates you will feel it as a rough idle, maybe a little down on power, and it takes about 15 minutes.

Despite the stories, most of the issues with DPFs are on the older PD cars, not the CR engines like the CBBB fitted to the TT, so I'm not actually aware of anyone who has had DPF issues on a TT.

To burn out the DPF, you need extreme heat in the exhaust, 40 miles at 3500rpm is suggested, which is pretty buzzy.

It would also help if you could describe how the car is used normally.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

As wja96 says most of the issues are with the PD version, I've not heard of anyone have serious problems with the CR engine in the TT and I've been a TDi owner for almost 4 years.

This video gives a good explanation of the regenerations process:

http://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/dpf-technology.html

Personally I would maybe go out again at the suggested 40 mph and see if that clears it.

If not I'd take it into your local dealer and see what they say.

If you leave it the car risks going into limp mode and the DPF needing replacing which is I believe around £1200.


----------



## Foxtrot (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, they were incredibly useful for reasons I'll explain in a moment...  but 1st of all, one of the benefits of internet forums is keeping anonymity when you mess up...

In the DVD I noticed what the DPF warning light looks like and it isn't what my car is displaying  My warning light is the emission control system, the little symbol that is the side profile of an engine.

The car doesn't appear to be any different to use, ticks over like it always has, like a diesel should? Can't feel any gas escapes from inside the engine or exhaust and It had it's 1st MOT in April and then the emission reading was just about zero.

So very sorry to send people off on a wild goose chase but does anybody have experiences of this?

Just for the record, it's just over three years old and I bought it last Aug. It had around 19k on the clock which now stands at 27k. My normal driving habits are M to Fri a 3 mile trip to and a 3 mile trip back from the railway st. plus a couple of bumper to bumper runs through Bham but it does get at least three quick bursts beside. During Aug, we went on our normal 3 week break in France covering 2k miles and she was brilliant and I do want to keep her.

once again thanks for reading and sorry if I've wasted any ones time - Ade


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Came on when my first tdi hit 26000 miles. This turned out to be a faulty DPF sensor which was fixed under warranty. I was advised not to drive any distance.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

BarrieB said:


> Came on when my first tdi hit 26000 miles. This turned out to be a faulty DPF sensor which was fixed under warranty. I was advised not to drive any distance.


I had the same on my first TT, but the engine warning light was also on.

Turned out to a be a fault sensor for the turbo.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got to say, with your usage pattern, you're a prime candidate for a DPF delete (or a petrol car). Those short 3 mile journeys will clog your DPF very rapidly indeed.

The most likely cause is a defective sensor, but the only way to tell is to get it scanned, either with VCDS or at an Audi dealer.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Just to continue the DPF related info a little:

The dealer's VAS can read the amount of ash stored in the DPF; not sure if VCDS can do that but I think that's doubtful.

The manual says that the max mass for ash deposits is 60g.

If ash deposit mass is <= 60 g the vehicle can be driven for a further 30,000 km (19,000 miles).


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

the emissions light can come on for all manner of reasons. the dpf sensor is a common failure on vag products. or it could be a failed glow plug. did the light come on while driving, or did it first come on when you went to start the car? if the latter, then glow plug failure would get my vote.

it needs to go on vagcom or whatever it is called now to see what the cause is.


----------



## EdHall697 (Oct 4, 2012)

I had a A3 1.9 TDI-E which had the DPF on it. The light would often come on, the first time it happened I got the part replaced, but the second time it happened I decided to follow the instructions in the manual. Now I found that if you take it on a long stretch of motorway, and leave her in 4th Gear and take her up to say 4,000 - 5,000 rpm, it should clear after about 15 mins, my A3 had about the same millege. Basically on short journeys, i.e. commute to the train station it would get clogged up, so every now again, give her a long blast.

You'll need a clear a stretch of motorway, as she will shift and don't be afraid of putting her into the three figures on the speedo.. Sure she'll drink plenty of fuel doing it, but usually 15-20 mins and she'll be fine.

Ed


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

EdHall697 said:


> You'll need a clear a stretch of motorway, as she will shift and don't be afraid of putting her into the three figures on the speedo.. Sure she'll drink plenty of fuel doing it, but usually 15-20 mins and she'll be fine.
> 
> Ed


You don't need to go fast to do a lot of revs. You certainly don't need to break the speed limit. Leave it in 3rd gear with 4000 revs on and you're basically doing 70 I think. I think that's plenty!


----------

